# bangs help!



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 24, 2006)

okay.
so i have long side bangs.
and im so bored with them.
here's some pictures:













so yeah.
do you have any suggestions on bang styles?
i was thinking short straight across ones, but i would style them so they would be side bangs.
sort of like this:











help?


----------



## fatally_yours (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you would look nice with the short straight ones styled the way that picture is.


----------

